# Cross Huntaway/Collie



## Nightlight (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all!

After getting a puppy off someone who needed it homing I had a feeling he was a mixed breed even after being told it was a collie. I found out today that he was Cross Huntaway/Collie. So after searching the net for about Cross Huntaway's I came across this forum and after reading around so I'm here

The truth is I know nothing of this breed and trying to find out as much that I can to help him with training and making sure all his need are meet.

So if anyone here as a Cross Huntaway/Collie or Huntaway and would love to help me with info that you think could help, then please feel free to do so.

Housebreaking him is a nightmare just now, so any tips would be great he is 8 weeks old


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He'll be a very intelligent boy - probably outsmart you 

Being so clever he'll learn unwanted behaviour as quickly as wanted behaviour 

Huntaways are herding dog similar to collies, how ever they use their Bark to herd. So need to be taught when it's approriate to bark.

I don't own either breed I'm afraid - so can only relate what others have told me

Home Page This link might be useful.

Toilet training is about being consistant and patient - take him out side at least every hour PLUS whenever he wakes, finishes eating, stops playing or is circling sniffing. Praise when he 'performs'

Edited to add: He'd be good to get involved in agility or something similar as I think with his breeding he'll need a job.

Also it's tends to be quite quiet on Friday evenings on here, I'm sure someone with some hands on experience will be along soon - I know several of the members have BC'c not sure about huntaways.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Although I don't own one, I do meet a Huntaway quite often on a farm I visit.
She is a lovely dog, as Fleur says, they are very similar to Collies.
The one I know isn't excessively noisy even though she lives outside with a lot of comings and goings.
She is excessively affectionate, but that may be because of her living arrangements


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

Nightlight said:


> Housebreaking him is a nightmare just now, so any tips would be great he is 8 weeks old


I'm no expert but just wanted to add that 8 weeks very early to expect a dog to be house trained, if you were expecting that, you'll have quite a few (damp and possibly messy) surprises awaiting you over the next few weeks.

If you really want to save on the accidents, crate training is brilliant at night and when you have to leave him (also helps stop things being chewed), then be prepared to be outside with him a lot. Rufus has got the idea and always tries to go outside now (though he'll still pee inside if he can't get outside) and he's 12 weeks now.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Bumping for and collie and or huntaway owners to see


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

my daughter has a hunterway/collie hes 20 weeks old we nearly lost him a week after we had him through parvo but he is better now very loving and clever alot of people say hes a rotty cross collie when we see them out and about


----------



## pcollier (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi

I have read alot on the Huntaway as I am wainting for my pup to be born and know that these were originally bread in NZ for hearding and were crossed with lab/Collie for the inteligence and blood hound for the bark. These dogs can be trained when to bark which is good if being kept indoors as a house pet. They are very clever and loyal dogs but do require alot of exercise due to the nature of the dog. We run daily and live near the Lakes. They tend to not be properly toilet trained until at least 14weeks and as someone has mentioned before crates are a good way of training any dog. I have found an excellent contact who has given me loadsa of advise on the bread and any training as he has had Huntaways for years.
[email protected]

Good Luck in the training

A massive Huntaway fan:thumbup1:


----------



## Nightlight (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your replys! I lost the link to the forum and the email I got, so it took me until now to find the place again.

Well here an update, Damar is now hitting 5 months, He is now almost fully house trained, but the one thing that I'm now fighting with is the messing in his own crate, which I really don't understand as it's where he sleeps.

He is an hyper dog so lots of walks he gets, very pulley on the lead and sometimes rides the lead, which most puppy's do anyway. He can come off the lead and he will come back, but if someone is around he runs at them and starts braking, which is something I don't want him doing, so I let him off at night when no one is around.

He loves kids, but not men that smell like they been drinking, very strange as I don't drink and my boyfriend not a drinker to. We taking a few walks with another dog who is two years old, she is off the lead, but as she don't like other dogs bugging her I have to keep him on.

He finding his voice LOL, but I stop him right away, my word he is load..
He can give paw, hight five, sit and lie down. He also sits and wait until I tell him to go to his food. So he coming on not to bad! He won't leave the poor cats alone as he trying to heard them. So all and all it's going great, just need to get more control of him when outside.

Again thank you all, if you think of tip that may have worked for you with your dogs then feel free to post. I was lucky with my old dog Zara, she was a lot calmer, I do miss her, I had her 20 years...

Oh any tips on trying to stop him from wanting to run after cars and bikes? This is the one I'm worried about the most.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

With this sort of breed its not so much the amount of exercise you do with them but mental stimulation. Try doing trick training, hiding his food so he has to sniff it out that sort of thing. It should calm him down a bit. Look into something like agility when he's older these breeds need a job to do. Try teaching him the watch me command where he focuses on you and give it when he sees a car its the herding thing unfortunately he's trying to herd the cars so the best thing is to try and get his focus onto something else.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Nightlight said:


> Oh any tips on trying to stop him from wanting to run after cars and bikes? This is the one I'm worried about the most.


Normal behaviour for a herding breed unfortunately! Teaching the dog to sit and wait while cars went by worked for me, distracting with a treat. After a few months she lost interest.

Never had a problem with bike chasing - my dog was a rescue and our first walks together were along a bike/foot path. I trained sit or down on the verge while the bike went by, and she will take herself off to the verge now, and lie down, even while the bike is a distant speck on the horizon!


----------

